# Nissan



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

.........this looks different, at least it's a change from Fiat/Purgeot.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MOTORHOME-NIS...mpers_Caravans_Motorhomes&hash=item3a5ad0c8db

curlyboy


----------

